

HTC respond to Apple: “committed to defending” their own innovations - nailer
http://www.slashgear.com/htc-respond-on-apple-patent-suit-are-committed-to-defending-their-own-innovations-0276377/

======
nailer
HTC had a touch-based dialler on their WinMo 5 devices, I wonder if they have
a patent for this or other touch techniques in their portfolio?

------
buster
i wonder what google will do. I guess they may have a lot of patents, too. A
big patent war coming? Will MS take the chance and sue google or htc too? Or
even nokia? :P Apparently, Palm may have one of the biggest patent portfolios
in this area (interesting read: [http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/28/apple-vs-
palm-the-in-dept...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/28/apple-vs-palm-the-in-
depth-analysis/) ), so their chance to join forces with someone?

Nah, probably nothing like that will happen. I just hope that ridiculous
patent system in the US will change, it's awful.

~~~
nailer
I think the reason Apple went after HTC was to establish precedent against the
smaller competitor. I recall a patent troll chasing after a very small company
re: push email a few years ago as a initial step to getting some cash out of
RIM.

~~~
buster
yes, that's why i am wondering if google will step on HTCs side, as this
clearly threatens android. But it also threatens practically every other
mobile manufacturer, as HTC is a strong partner for WinMo devices.

And not to speak of Nokia or Palm, which could be in trouble in future,
although probably not sued by apple. I bet nokia and palm have a shitload of
patents, they could probably shut down competition without problems. Just
guessing, though.

